# morning vs night?



## NorthWoodsHunter (Feb 21, 2011)

For those of you that are shooting coyotes this time of year without dogs, are you guys having more success morning or evening sits?
Calling with coyote calls or distress calls?

thanks.


----------



## tsb3 (Dec 31, 2013)

Northwoods, I tend to have more success in the evening. Usually the last 30 minutes of hunting light, from sunset on. I think it's because they've been bedded down all day and it's time to get up for breakfast. I usually open my stand with a couple female or young coyote barks and a howl. That's the "alarm clock". I wait a couple minutes and then start the distress of some sort. 
Just my two cents!


----------



## NorthWoodsHunter (Feb 21, 2011)

thanks for the info. that was kind of what i was thinking.


----------

